
Show HN: I built a dead simple, personal, free, tag-based bookmarking site - gillyb
http://bookmarki.es
======
gillyb
This is a site I built mostly for fun, and to satisfy my need. There are still
some major features I would like to add to this site, like the ability to turn
a list to 'public' and send it to someone, create a google extension for it, a
bookmarklet for easy saving. I'm not looking to earn money from this (at least
not in the for-seeable future), and mainly did it for me. But then thought I
would like to share with others if people enjoy it. :) In general, I would
like some constructive feedback about anything on the site ?

~~~
Immortalin
Perhaps you might want to consider open-sourcing it

